# recent bugs



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Lot of bugs out here in Midland.

bee fly









fly









small bee fly after a rain


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots, I especially like that first one.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Great color in the first one, but the eye-level shot in the third with the image in the water drop rocks!


----------

